# gas cap broken



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

so my gas cap wont shut. im not the original owner and i read somewhere that if the cap goes bad it has a 100k warranty. will i be able to use that warranty even though im not original owner? how does the warranty thing work? when i bought the car the guy said it didnt have any more warranty but it only has 25000 miles on it


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

You shouldnt have any problems taking it in, everyone is covered, dont let them try to make you pay for it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> You shouldnt have any problems taking it in, everyone is covered, dont let them try to make you pay for it.


:agree


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Just did that, it is a freebee until 120,000 miles. Good luck


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

my cap broke 1 day after I got the original letter from GM. perfect timing, because I would have went out and just bought one if I got that letter a day later


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL I went to dealer yesterday they wanted me to buy the gas cap so funny I told them I'll go threw the whole process of service since it free so I'm made appointment for today I'm here now wAiting at dealer


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Doesn't your dealer get TSB's? All owners should have received a letter in the mail from GM. A simple phone call from the service manager to his contact will straighten him out.


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

yea the dealer just didnt want to go threw the hastle of trying to get reemburst by GM


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

thispecialk said:


> yea the dealer just didnt want to go threw the hastle of trying to get reemburst by GM


hmmmmm, they don't want to go through the hassle of getting reimbursed from GM so they find it easier to charge a customer for a warranted item? :confused

Personally I would inform GM of this dealers practice and seek another dealer.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> hmmmmm, they don't want to go through the hassle of getting reimbursed from GM so they find it easier to charge a customer for a warranted item? :confused
> 
> Personally I would inform GM of this dealers practice and seek another dealer.


Humm, that is very strange. I would question the entire operation of that outfit. Definitely let GM know.


----------

